

Observer (Node.js KO 2011) - Observe and learn from your visitors in real time - TheCoreh
http://observer.no.de/

======
mgkimsal
Seems to be way too slow to be useable right now. Did you get "knocked out"?
;)

My JS says

<script type="text/javascript"
src="[http://observer.no.de/deploy/observer.js#{observer:undefined...](http://observer.no.de/deploy/observer.js#{observer:undefined}></script>);

Is 'undefined' correct? Seems wrong. :(

~~~
V1
I'm currently experiencing some scalability issues as you might have noticed.
The machine I deployed on is limited to 128mb. But Joyent is actively
resolving it.

You can try going to <http://observer.no.de/sign-in> to sign in again and see
if that resolves your issues.

If not just create a new account :p

~~~
mgkimsal
logging in from a different browser made it work - the 'undefined' was there
right after I'd created an account.

~~~
V1
Thanks a lot for the information.

------
boucher
Hmm. Sounds familiar: <http://observerapp.com/>

~~~
V1
Yes I noticed that as well, but I found that the name observer really suited
this service. But I'm still searching for alternate names to avoid potential
confusion.

------
maxjaderberg
Looks nice. You need to clean up the homepage blurb though and there are just
a few spelling errors (changed sections are in italics):

Observer allows you to follow and _observe_ your website visitors in real time
_. Ever_ wondered what they _were_ clicking on or how they are navigating on
your website? _Then_ Observer is ideal for you, it's a 1 script installation
and you are done.

~~~
V1
Hey,

Thanks for pointing out my grammer mistakes. English isn't my native language
so I was hoping that vim's build in spelling check would fix most of the
issues.

I have corrected the spelling mistakes and they should appear online soon when
the cache expires. (luckily I decided to build in a small mongodb driven cms
during the contest so I could fix these silly mistakes)

------
jsean
I'd freak out if that second example from the feature-list would happen to me
while I was browsing some site. "Hello I see you are having issues finding the
'free account' button?" ... "are you spying on me?"

edit: ok, maybe not "freak out" but i'd certainly feel at unease. Specially if
it was a site enabling some form of PIM/im/private-ish activity.

------
cyphersanctus
This is really incredible. Im testing it out with my sites and this is
groundbreaking. Expect great things V1, im almost speechless. I need a guy
like you on my startup!!!

------
Zishan
I clicked around, but could not work the demo. Will try again later.

Also, just FYI: <http://www.clicktale.com>

------
cynusx
These is a great way to analyze site usability with real customers, I hope you
plan to keep this alive after node.js KO?

~~~
V1
Yes I plan to continue development of this application after the competition,
there are still some rough edges that needs to be fixed. So I see this a great
working prototype to iterate on.

I still have some amazing ideas planned :)

------
mino
I guess you're being "slashdotted", the site is very slow...

*bookmarking and i'll check on later, i'm curious.

~~~
krmmalik
Yeah, i really wanted to see this in action, but i guess your site is getting
a lot of traffic at the moment.

------
peregrine
Really awesome idea! I cannot seem to click any of the links on my phone
though.

------
ga2arch
Really nice, gonna check this out

